# Greetings from Oregon!



## Gardentender (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone at mantidforum! My offline name is David and I am here to get setup in the hobby. My main hobby is plants; succulents, cacti, orchids, and carnivorous plants. About a year ago I swiched to more or less completely organic gardening, and see the keeping of exotic mantis as a very exiting extension of my organic gardening practaces.

Because of this, I am intrested mostly in the larger flower mantids for housing indoors and later in the spring getting some oregon legal mantid ooths for release in my outdoor garden as a beautiful and natural pesticide. I will be contacting many of the postings in the classifieds in the comming month as i find my first species to rear... as well as reading alot of posts and posting plenty of noob questions as i learn the ropes of this fun little hobby we share  

Gardentender


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome! I am sure you will find this to be a great hobby. You certainly came to the right place online too - there are some great and interesting people on here - and some fun contests and such throughout the year, Halloween Horror Mantis Contest, and Annual Calendar Contest.

~Arkanis


----------



## ismart (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, from snowy, lovely cold OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Opivy (Feb 2, 2010)

ello'! succulents are some real trippy plants! Saw some at a show that blew me away.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome from Tualatin, Oregon! Your plant collection sounds very interesting.


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Gardentender, nice to have you here!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2010)

Yellow there and welcome from Colorado. So what kind of Orchids do you keep?


----------

